# Bleeding during early pregnancy



## Bensmom126

Hi....I also posted this in regular pregnancy forum.

Has anyone had period-like bleeding during early pregnancy. It's Not a period, but bleeding is similar to a period bleed. No cramping. Because of my age, I am cautiously proceeding with this pregnancy. I started bleeding 3 days ago. Not heavy, but light - medium. I called Dr. and they told me that if it got very heavy with lots of cramping I should go to ER. I will get checked out this week at doctor. 
Just wondering if anyone has had bleeding and then all went well with their pregnancies. I am around 6 weeks.
Thanks!!


----------



## CountrymomWV

I did with my second child. I have PCOS and he said it was the "old blood" from irregular cycles. It lasted for a few weeks and subsided but it was a light the whole time and no cramps.


----------



## Bensmom126

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Barbi

I had a bleed at 7 weeks, it was very much like having my periods, only lasted about 3 days, then stopped, no cramping of any kind, just steady bleeding. I went to the ER, they said it was a threatened miscarriage, but after the long weekend (which my bleed started on a Friday night of a long weekend) they made an appointment for me to have an ultrasound on the Tuesday after, at which time we found the sac and fetal poll as well as a good strong heartbeat. That was a long weekend for me, in more ways than one, but I am now 23 weeks 4 days and the baby is fine. I did not bleed again.

If you are concerned, go get yourself checked out. A friend told me that the most likely cause for my bleed (and this could be for you too, but Doctors rarely tell us these things) is that the bleed was actually an implantation bleed, for when the sac is attached to the wall of your uterus, during that time some women experience some bleeding.

Good luck with your pregnancy, and congratulations, it is highly likely that everything is fine, but only you would be able to tell if you want to investigate further. Do what feels best for you.


----------



## TicToc

Hi Barbi, I am seven weeks and have some light brown spotting and am curious about this implantation bleeding. So is there another implantation after the egg initially digs in, does the sac attached itself to the uterine wall at some point?

Bensmom... I have been reading a ton of storie on this site where there was a lot of bleeding and everything was fine. I have a relative that bleed like she was dying, to the point where she had to refuse a D&C they were insisting she needed, and hse had a healthy boy. Of course there are the other stories too. It is so hard to know in these early stages. But I do think the lack of cramping is a good sign. Good luck to you! :hugs:


----------



## SusieRose

I had brown discharge, light red, one night of bright red and a massive bleed with clots that was constant for 4 days with 10 days of old blood after and all was fine. didn't stop until 14 weeks. No explanation for my bleeds other than the big one was from outside the cervix. Not even a high placenta. 36 weeks now : )


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

I started with light bleeding yesterday afternoon. I called my doctor's office and they had me come in for an u/s, which showed a very active baby bouncing around inside with a strong 168 hb. I was 10 weeks 5 days yesterday (measured to the day of what I expected). They said nothing to worry about, probably a "sub..." (something) "tear". I was so scared and then so in awe and relieved from the ultrasound, I can't remember what they called it, but said it is not uncommon. :) 

If you are concerned, I highly recommend seeing your doctor for some piece of mind!


----------



## mrssunshine78

I've been bleeding for over a week now, the first was pinky red, now its just brown, i've had a u/s scan and showed baby with hb, and no indication as to where the blood was coming from. I'm around 7 weeks now


----------



## hmommy219

TTBabyMakes4 said:


> I started with light bleeding yesterday afternoon. I called my doctor's office and they had me come in for an u/s, which showed a very active baby bouncing around inside with a strong 168 hb. I was 10 weeks 5 days yesterday (measured to the day of what I expected). They said nothing to worry about, probably a "sub..." (something) "tear". I was so scared and then so in awe and relieved from the ultrasound, I can't remember what they called it, but said it is not uncommon. :)
> 
> If you are concerned, I highly recommend seeing your doctor for some piece of mind!

It's called a subchorionic hematoma and common. I only know this because I was at the ER on Sunday for bleeding and was told the same thing :)


----------



## buzzy

My experience is similar to Barbi's: sudden, heavy bleeding at 7 weeks. At the ER they said it was a miscarriage as no sac, no hb on ultrasound. Yet 4 weeks later I found out I was still pregnant. I'm almost 30 weeks now but this pregnancy has been a roller coaster with various complications but I take each day as it comes! 

I hope you're OK xxxxx


----------



## ClaireJ23

I bled at nine weeks last pregnancy had to stay overnight in hospital, was diagnosed as a sch by u/s. Went away by itself, daughter was born healthy.


----------



## hmommy219

Claire, do you remember what size your sch was? I've been diagnosed with one that's measuring 3cm. :(


----------



## ClaireJ23

Yes, it was that size too.


----------



## ClaireJ23

I'm sure it will be fine, try to stay positive the odds are in your favour.


----------



## hillarylmt

I've had bleeding off and on during this pregnancy. Because of my loss on Valentines Day, they have brought me in 3 different times now for ultrasounds, and each time the baby has been fine! I've found that the more women I talk to, the more it seems talk about bleeding early in pregnancy. 

My doc said sometimes they just never really know the cause. Good luck!!!


----------

